# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  يا ضربة من تقي ما أراد بها .. إلا ليبلغ من ذي العرش رضواناً !

## هشيم بن بشير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد الله الذي لا إله إلا هو والصلاة والسلام على خير المرسلين محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ، أما بعد

عبد الرحمن بن ملجم الخارجي قبحه الله، إسم عرفه الجميع وسمع به، فهو قاتل علي بن أبي طالب الخليفة الراشد والمبشر بالجنة، ابن عم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصهره زوج الزهراء أبا الحسن والحسين سيدا شباب الجنة.

أغلبنا يظن أن هذا القبيح – عبد الرحمن بن ملجم – كان إنساناَ فاسقاً ضائعاً لا يفقه من الدين شيئا، أو أنه كان من المندسين ممن سعوا إلى تدمير الإسلام وأهله.

إن عبد الرحمن بن ملجم كان إنسانا تقيا زاهدا صالحا، فقد كانت علامة السجود ظاهرة في وجهه. لقد أرسله عمر بن الخطاب إلى مصر رضي الله عنه تلبية لطلب عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه، حيث قال: يا أمير المؤمنين أرسل لي رجلا قارئا للقرآن يقرئ أهل مصر القرآن.

فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أرسلت إليك رجلا هو عبد الرحمن بن ملجم من أهل القرآن آثرتك به على نفسي -يعني أنا أريده عندي في المدينة لكن آثرتك به على نفسي- فإذا أتاك فاجعل له دارا يقرئ الناس فيها القرآن وأكرمه.

نعم هذا هو عبد الرحمن بن ملجم قاتل علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه نعم هذا الرجل الزاهد العابد الورع، محفظ القران و حافظه.
لقد قتل علي بضربة سيف وهو يردد قول الله تعالى ((و من الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله و الله رءوف بالعباد))

جاء في أضواء البيان للشنقيطي رحمه الله قال: قال عمران بن حطان السدوسي يمدح ابن ملجم ـ قبحه اللـه ـ في قتلـه أمير المؤمنين علياً رضي اللـه عنه:

يَا ضَرْبَةً مِنْ تَقِيَ مَا أَرَادَ بِهَا * * * إلاَّ لِيَبْلُغَ مِنْ ذِي العَرْشِ رِضْوَانا
إنِّي لأَذْكُرُهُ يَوْماً فَأَحْسَبُهُ * * * أَوْفَى البَرِيَّةِ عِنْدَ الله مِيزَانا
أَكْرِمْ بِقَوْمٍ بُطُونُ الطَّيْرِ أَقْبُرُهُمْ * * * لَمْ يَخْلِطُوا دِينَهُمْ بَغياً وَعُدْوَانا

فانبرى له من أهل التوحيد شاعر يرد عليه فقال:

قل لابن ملجم والأقدار غالبة * * * هدمت ويلك للإسلام أركانا
قتلت أفضل من يمشي على قدم * * * وأول الناس إسلاماً وإيمانا
وأعلم الناس بالقرآن ثم بما * * * سن الرسول لنا شرعاً وتبيانا
صهر النَّبي ومولاه وناصره * * * أضحت مناقبه نوراً وبرهانا
وكان منه على رغم الحسود له * * * مكان هارون من موسى بن عمرانا
ذكرت قاتله والدمع منحدر * * * فقلت: سبحان رب العرش سبحانا
إني لأحسبه ما كان من بشر * * * يخشى المعاد ولكن كان شيطانا
أشقى مراد إذا عدت قبائلها * * * وأخسر الناس عند الله ميزانا
كعاقر الناقة الأولى التي جلبت * * * على ثمود بأرض الحجر خسرانا
قد كان يخبرهم أن سوف يخضبها * * * قبل المنية أزمانا فأزمانا
فلا عفا الله عنه ما تحمله * * * ولا سقى قبر عمران بن حطانا
لقوله في شقي ظل مجترما * * * ونال ما ناله ظلماً وعدوانا
يا ضربة من تقى ما أراد بها * * * إلا ليبلغ من ذي العرش رضوانا
بل ضربة من غوى أوردته لظى * * * فسوف يلقى بها الرحمن غضبانا
كأنه لم يرد قصداً بضربته * * * إلا ليصلى عذاب الخلد نيرانا

وقد رد على عمران بن حطان بعض العلماء في أبياته المتقدمة في قتل علي رضي الله عنه بأبيات على قافيتها ووزنها:

بَلْ ضَرَبْةٌ مِنْ شَقِيَ مَا أَرَادَ بِهَا * * * إلاَّ لِيَبْلُغَ مِنْ ذِي العَرْشِ خُسْرَانا
إني لأَذْكُرُهُ يَوْماً فَأَحْسَبُهُ * * * أَشْقَى البَرِيَّةِ عِنْدَ الله مِيزَانا


ورد القاضي أبو الطيب طاهر بن عبد الله الشافعي على عمران بن حطان بأبيات قال فيها:

إني لأبرأ مما أنت قائله ** عن ابن ملجمٍ الملعونِ بهتانا
يا ضربة من شقي ما أراد بها ** إلا ليهدم للإسلام أركانا
إني لأذكره يوماً فألعنه ** دنيا، وألعن عمراناً وحِطَّانا
عليه ثم عليه الدَّهْر متصلاً ** لعائن الله إسراراً وإعلانا
فأنتما من كلاب النار جاء به ** نص الشريعة برهاناً وتبيانا


وزاد بعضهم على هذه الأبيات بيتاً آخر وهو:

عليكما لعنة الجبار ما طلعت ** شمس، وما أوقدوا في الكون نيرانا


لم ينفع عبد الرحمن بن ملجم كل ما كان عليه من تقوى وعبادة فقد كانت سوء الخاتمة من نصيبه والعياذ بالله وكل ذلك لقلة العلم الشرعي وانجراره خلف الخوارج الذي أفسدوا كثيرا من شباب المسلمين.

حين قيد عبد الرحمن بن ملجم للقصاص قال للسيّاف: لا تقتلني مرة واحدة -يعني قطعة رأس- قطّع أطرافي شيئا فشيئا حتى أرى أطرافي تعذب في سبيل الله.

سبحان الله هل قتل أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب قربة لله. هذا ما نراه اليوم في واقعنا الحالي الذي نعيشه والذي ظهر به من شباب المسلمين من يدعون التقرب لله عز وجل بقتل الأبرياء من المسلمين الآمنين، وأصبح التخويف والتشريد منهاجا لهم. أؤلئك الذين تبدوا علامات الهداية في وجوههم ويتلون القرآن في الليل والنهار، ولكنهم خابوا وخسروا فقد انطبق قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهم (سيقرأ القرآن رجال لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية). كل هذا وهم يصرون على جهلهم وبعدهم عن الحق ادعاء منهم أن ذلك باسم الدين ولمصلحته، وهم بالأصح يحاربون الدين وأهله.

أسأل الله أن يصلح شباب المسلمين ويردنا لدينه رداً جميلا ويرزقنا علماً نافعاً وقلباً خاشعاً وعقلاً واعياً
وأن يثبتنا على القرآن والسنة ويمتنا عليهما

----------


## الهاجرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
بارك الله فيك ياشيخ على هذا المقال وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> بارك الله فيك ياشيخ على هذا المقال وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


وبارك الله فيك يا اختي الكريمه .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

للفائده .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

للفائدة العامه .

----------


## ابو علي الطيبي

بارك الله فيكم 
"قل لابن ملجم والأقدار غالبة".. هي قطعة نفيسه مما حفظ لنا التاريخ من شعر مفخرة المغرب، بكر بن حماد التاهرتي رحمه الله.
وليس بإباضي كما توهم بعض المؤرخين! 
((بلِحاظ انتسابه إلى تاهرت (تيارت) من حواضر المغرب الأوسط (الجزائر) وكانت لعهده عاصمة الدولة الرستمية الإباضية))
بل كل القرائن في المبثوث عنه خلال الكتب، يشير إلى تسننه الذي لا ينازع فيه أحد والله أعلم
ومن بين القرائن هذه الكلمة الجزلة.. قل لابن ملجم...

----------


## ابن عبد القادر

> أغلبنا يظن أن هذا القبيح – عبد الرحمن بن ملجم – كان إنساناَ فاسقاً ضائعاً لا يفقه من الدين شيئا، أو أنه كان من المندسين ممن سعوا إلى تدمير الإسلام وأهله.


هذا والله كان ظني!!!



> إن عبد الرحمن بن ملجم كان إنسانا تقيا زاهدا صالحا، فقد كانت علامة السجود ظاهرة في وجهه. لقد أرسله عمر بن الخطاب إلى مصر رضي الله عنه تلبية لطلب عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه، حيث قال: يا أمير المؤمنين أرسل لي رجلا قارئا للقرآن يقرئ أهل مصر القرآن.
> 
> فقال عمر بن الخطاب: أرسلت إليك رجلا هو عبد الرحمن بن ملجم من أهل القرآن آثرتك به على نفسي -يعني أنا أريده عندي في المدينة لكن آثرتك به على نفسي- فإذا أتاك فاجعل له دارا يقرئ الناس فيها القرآن وأكرمه.
> 
> نعم هذا هو عبد الرحمن بن ملجم قاتل علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه نعم هذا الرجل الزاهد العابد الورع، محفظ القران و حافظه.
> لقد قتل علي بضربة سيف وهو يردد قول الله تعالى ((و من الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله و الله رءوف بالعباد))


هل من تفسير لهذه الشخصية؟!!!
وهل كان يظن فعلا أن هذا دين الله وأن هذا تقرب إلي الله!!!

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> بارك الله فيكم 
> "قل لابن ملجم والأقدار غالبة".. هي قطعة نفيسه مما حفظ لنا التاريخ من شعر مفخرة المغرب، بكر بن حماد التاهرتي رحمه الله.
> وليس بإباضي كما توهم بعض المؤرخين! 
> ((بلِحاظ انتسابه إلى تاهرت (تيارت) من حواضر المغرب الأوسط (الجزائر) وكانت لعهده عاصمة الدولة الرستمية الإباضية))
> بل كل القرائن في المبثوث عنه خلال الكتب، يشير إلى تسننه الذي لا ينازع فيه أحد والله أعلم
> ومن بين القرائن هذه الكلمة الجزلة.. قل لابن ملجم...


القصيدة جزلة وبليغه بلا ريب .. بارك الله فيك يا اخي على تعقيبك .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

للفائدة .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

الخوارج قديماً وحديثاً

الشيخ  عمر بن عبدالرحمن العمر *


أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بظهور هذه الفرقة الضالة وأنهم باقون إلى قيام الساعة ووصفهم لنا بصفات تلازمهم في كل زمان ومكان يخرجون فيه، ومن ذلك ما جاء في الصحيحين من حديث علي بن أبي طالب رضى الله عنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليهم وسلم يقول يخرج قوم في آخر الزمان أحداث الأسنان، سفهاء الأحلام يقولون من خير قول البرية، لا يجاوز إيمانهم حناجرهم، يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية، فأينما لقيتموهم فاقتلوهم، فإن في قتلهم أجراً لمن قتلهم يوم القيامة.

ففي هذا الحديث: بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض صفات الخوارج بأنهم:

أولاً: (أحداث أسنان): والمراد بذلك حداثة السن أي أنهم صغار ليسوا كالكبار في رجاحة العقل ومعرفة الأمور بل هم أقرب إلى الطيش والعجلة والحماس المذموم.

ثانياً: من صفاتهم أنهم (سفهاء الأحلام) والسفيه: ضد الرشيد والمراد بالأحلام العقول والمعنى: أن عقولهم رديئة قد جانبوا الرشد والصواب والطريقة المرضية.

ثالثاً: أنهم (يقولون من خير قول البرية) والمعنى والله أعلم: أنهم يتلون القرآن ويحتجون بما جاء فيه من الآيات لكنهم كما قال الصحابي الجليل عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنه: (إنهم. أي الخوارج. انطلقوا إلى آيات نزلت في الكفار فجعلوها على المؤمنين) ولهذا كان رضي الله عنه: يراهم شرار خلق الله.

وكذلك الصحابي الجليل عبدالله بن عباس - رضي الله عنهما- وصف حال الخوارج مع القرآن فقال: (يؤمنون بمحكمه ويضلون عن متشابهه، وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله والراسخون في العلم يقولون آمنا به). قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رضي الله عن(وكانت البدع مثل بدعة الخوارج، إنما هي من سوء فهمهم للقرآن، ولم يقصدوا معارضته لكن فهموا منه ما لم يدل عليه فظنوا أنه يوجب تكفير أرباب الذنوب، إذ المؤمن هو البر التقي، قالوا: فمن لم يكن برا تقيا فهو كافر وهو مخلد في النار. ثم قالوا: وعثمان وعلي من والاهما ليسوا بمؤمنين لأنهم حكموا بغير ما أنزل الله، فكانت بدعتهم لها مقدمتان:

الأولى: أن من خالف القرآن بعمل أو برأي أخطأ فيه فهو كافر.

الثانية: أن عثمان وعلياً ومن والاهما كانوا كذلك....) إلى أن قال رحمه الله: ولهذا يجب الاحتراز من تكفير المؤمنين بالذنوب والخطايا فإنهم (أي بدعة الخوارج) أول بدعة ظهرت في الإسلام فكفر أهلها المسلمين واستحلوا دماءهم وأموالهم.

وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحاديث صحيحة في ذمهم والأمر بقتالهم)أ.هـ وأيضا من صفاتهم التي جاءت في الحديث قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يجاوز إيمانهم حناجرهم يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية) وهذا بيان لضعف إيمانهم وعدم تمسكهم بالدين فشبه: دخولهم في الدين ثم خروجهم منه بمروق السهم من الرمية.

وفي نهاية الحديث: حكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقتل لشدة خطرهم وشناعة جرمهم فقال: (أينما لقيتموهم فافقتلوهم فإن في قتلهم أجرا لمن قتلهم يوم القيامة)، وجاء في لفظ آخر عند الشيخين (لئن أدركتهم لأقتلنهم قتل عاد)، وفي سنن أبي داود (طوبى لمن قتلهم وقتلوه)، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله (اتفق على قتالهم سلف الأمة وأئمتها)، قال ابن هبيرة رحمه الله: (إن قتال الخوارج أولى من قتال المشركين إذ إن في قتالهم حفظ رأس مال الإسلام، وفي قتال أهل الشرك طلب الربح، وحفظ رأس المال أولى)أ.هـ.

وما أشبه الليلة بالبارحة ولكل قوم وارث، لقد سلك مسلك الخوارج في وقتنا الحاضر أناس من بني جلدتنا ويتكلمون بألسنتنا غلو في التكفير، واستباحوا دماء المعصومين وزعزعوا الأمن، وروعوا الآمنين. وشوهوا صورة الإسلام لدى العالمين.

فسبحان الله: ماذا يريد هؤلاء المفتونون ولأي شيء يهدفون؟! كفروا الحكام وطعنوا في العلماء الكرام، وعقوا الآباء والأمهات ويتموا البنين والبنات، وأزهقوا الأرواح البريئة، وأتلفوا الأموال المعصومة باعوا أنفسهم للشيطان وأعوانه، فأظهر لهم أن التفجير جهاداً والإفساد إصلاحاً.

* مدير المكتب التعاوني للدعوة والإرشاد وتوعية الجاليات بالثمامة



المصدر : 

http://www.al-jazirah.com.sa/2008jaz/jul/4/is1.htm

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في الفتاوى ( 28/518 ) :

فَإِنَّ الْأُمَّةَ مُتَّفِقُونَ عَلَى ذَمِّ الْخَوَارِجِ وَتَضْلِيلِهِمْ وَإِنَّمَا تَنَازَعُوا فِي تَكْفِيرِهِمْ عَلَى قَوْلَيْنِ مَشْهُورَيْنِ فِي مَذْهَبِ مَالِكٍ وَأَحْمَد وَفِي مَذْهَبِ الشَّافِعِيِّ أَيْضًا نِزَاعٌ فِي كُفْرِهِمْ .
وَلِهَذَا كَانَ فِيهِمْ وَجْهَانِ فِي مَذْهَبِ أَحْمَد وَغَيْرِهِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقَةِ الْأُولَى :

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنَّهُمْ بُغَاةٌ .

وَالثَّانِي : أَنَّهُمْ كُفَّارٌ كَالْمُرْتَدِّي  نَ ، يَجُوزُ قَتْلُهُمْ ابْتِدَاءً ، وَقَتْلُ أَسِيرِهِمْ ، وَاتِّبَاعُ مُدْبِرِهِمْ ، وَمَنْ قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُمْ اُسْتُتِيبَ كَالْمُرْتَدِّ فَإِنْ تَابَ وَإِلَّا قُتِلَ .ا.هـ. كلامه



قال الإمام الآجري- رحمه الله- في الشريعة- :
لم يختلف العلماء قديما و حديثا أن الخوارج قوم سوء، عصاة لله عز و جل و لرسوله صلى الله عليه و سلم، وإن صلوا و صاموا و اجتهدوا في العبادة، فليس ذلك بنافع لهم، و إن أظهروا الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وليس ذلك بنافع لهم؛ لأنهم قوم يتأولون القرآن على ما يهوون... والخوارج الشراة الأنجاس الأرجاس ومن كان على مذهبهم و سائر الخوارج يتوارثون هذا المذهب قديما و حديثا، ويخرجون على الأئمة و الأمراء، ويستحلون قتل المسلمين.

والحكم بتكفيرهم  هو الذي عليه جمهور الامه .

ودليل ذلك الأحاديث الواردة في حقهم ومن ذلك :

‏عَنْ ‏سُوَيْدِ بْنِ غَفَلَةَ ، ‏قَالَ ‏عَلِيٌّ ‏رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ‏: سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ ‏صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ‏يَقُولُ ‏: ‏يَأْتِي فِي آخِرِ الزَّمَانِ قَوْمٌ حُدَثَاءُ الْأَسْنَانِ ‏سُفَهَاءُ الْأَحْلَامِ ، يَقُولُونَ مِنْ خَيْرِ قَوْلِ الْبَرِيَّةِ ،‏ ‏يَمْرُقُونَ ‏مِنْ الْإِسْلَامِ كَمَا ‏يَمْرُقُ ‏السَّهْمُ مِنْ الرَّمِيَّةِ ، لَا يُجَاوِزُ إِيمَانُهُمْ حَنَاجِرَهُمْ ، فَأَيْنَمَا لَقِيتُمُوهُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ ، فَإِنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ لِمَنْ قَتَلَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ . ‏
رواه البخاري (6930) ، ومسلم (1771) .

وحديث ذي الخويصرة عندما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
إِنَّ هَذَا وَأَصْحَابَهُ يَقْرَءُونَ الْقُرْآنَ ‏‏لَا يُجَاوِزُ ‏حَنَاجِرَهُمْ ،‏ ‏يَمْرُقُونَ ‏مِنْهُ كَمَا ‏يَمْرُقُ ‏ ‏السَّهْمُ مِنْ ‏ ‏الرَّمِيَّةِ .
رواه البخاري (6933) ، ومسلم (1761) .

وقد ذكر الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح ( 12/313 ) جملة من العلماء الذين قالوا بتكفير الخوارج كالبخاري حيث قرنهم بالملحدين .

وممن يرى بتكفير الخوارج كما ذكر الحافظ أبوبكر بن العربي فقال الحافظ :

وَبِذَلِكَ صَرَّحَ الْقَاضِي أَبُو بَكْر بْن الْعَرَبِيّ فِي شَرْح التِّرْمِذِيّ فَقَالَ : ‏الصَّحِيح أَنَّهُمْ كُفَّار لِقَوْلِهِ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " يَمْرُقُونَ مِنْ الْإِسْلَام " وَلِقَوْلِهِ : " لَأَقْتُلَنَّهُ  مْ قَتْل عَاد " ،‏ وَفِي لَفْظ " ثَمُود " ،‏ وَكُلّ مِنْهُمَا إِنَّمَا هَلَكَ بِالْكُفْرِ ،‏ وَبِقَوْلِهِ : " هُمْ شَرُّ الْخَلْق " وَلَا يُوصَف بِذَلِكَ إِلَّا الْكُفَّار ،‏ وَلِقَوْلِهِ : " إِنَّهُمْ أَبْغَضُ الْخَلْق إِلَى اللَّه تَعَالَى " ،‏ وَلِحُكْمِهِمْ عَلَى كُلّ مَنْ خَالَفَ مُعْتَقَدهمْ بِالْكُفْرِ وَالتَّخْلِيد فِي النَّار فَكَانُوا هُمْ أَحَقَّ بِالِاسْمِ مِنْهُمْ .ا.هـ.

وكذلك ممن قال بتكفيرهم السبكي ،‏ قال الحافظ :
وَمِمَّنْ جَنَحَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَئِمَّة الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ الشَّيْخ تَقِيّ الدِّين السُّبْكِيّ فَقَالَ فِي فَتَاوِيه :
اِحْتَجَّ مَنْ كَفَّرَ الْخَوَارِج وَغُلَاة الرَّوَافِض بِتَكْفِيرِهِمْ أَعْلَام الصَّحَابَة لِتَضَمُّنِهِ تَكْذِيب النَّبِيّ صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي شَهَادَته لَهُمْ بِالْجَنَّةِ ،‏ قَالَ : وَهُوَ عِنْدِي اِحْتِجَاج صَحِيح .ا.هـ.

وكذا قَالَ الْقُرْطُبِيّ فِي " الْمُفْهِم " : ‏
وَالْقَوْل بِتَكْفِيرِهِمْ أَظْهَرُ فِي الْحَدِيث .

وقال أيضا :
فَعَلَى الْقَوْل بِتَكْفِيرِهِمْ يُقَاتِلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَتُسْبَى أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَهُوَ قَوْل طَائِفَة مِنْ أَهْل الْحَدِيث فِي أَمْوَال الْخَوَارِج ،‏ وَعَلَى الْقَوْل بِعَدَمِ تَكْفِيرهمْ يُسْلَك بِهِمْ مَسْلَك أَهْل الْبَغْي إِذَا شَقُّوا الْعَصَا وَنَصَبُوا الْحَرْب .ا.هـ.

وممن ذهب إلى تكفيرهم أيضا الحسن بن محمد بن علي ورواية عن الإمام الشافعي ورواية عن الإمام مالك وطائفة من أهل الحديث .
[ انظر الإبانة الصغرى 152 ، الشفا 2/1057 ، المغني 12/239 ]

وممن ذهب إلى تكفيرهم من المعاصرين سماحة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز - رحمه الله - .

----------


## العرب

جزاك الله عنا خيرا

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

*ا فرق بين الخوارج الأوائل وخوارج اليوم ( با الأدلة من كتب السلف )

*  *الخوارج الأوائل : شككوا في أمانة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدله ! ، وأمانة عثمان وعدله ، ووصفوه بالاستبداد . وهكذا هم اليوم يصنعون مع حكامنا ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : قاموا بدعوى نصرة التوحيد الجهاد ، وتحكيم الشريعة ، وكفروا علياً ومعاوية وغيرهم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم بذلك ، ورأوا أن أعمالهم قد حبطت . 

وهكذا هم اليوم : كفروا حكامنا ، وعلماءنا ، ووصفوهم بالطواغيت ، وقالوا عن الشيخ ابن باز : ( رأس الردة !، وعمود الكفر ! ، وذنب الحكام !! ) ، وقالوا : ( بلغ مرحلة من الخرف والسفه مما جعله لا يقبل قوله) ، وقالوا : ( علماء السلاطين ) وقالوا ( أقل ما يقال فيهم أنهم فسّاق ! ) . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يزورون الكتب ، والأقاويل على لسان أهل العلم ، وأنها تعضد طريقتهم ، [ البداية والنهاية :10/277] [10/281] [10/340] . 

وهم اليوم : يزورون الكتب ، وينسبون أنفسهم إلى أهل التوحيد والسنة من الأحياء والأموات !! ، ويستشهدون بكلام الإمام ابن تيمية وهم أبعد الناس عن طريقته ، وبكلام الشيخ محمد بن عبدالوهاب وهم أبعد الناس عن حقيقته ، وبكلام أئمة الدعوة وهم الذين رضوا بحكم آل سعود وناصروهم حتى أقاموا دولتهم . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يقومون بالمظاهرات والمسيرات ضد الحاكم ! ، [ البداية :10/280] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك .


الخوارج الأوائل : يسعون إلى الانقلاب على الحاكم فضلاً على أن يناصحوه ، كما دخلوا على عثمان رضي الله عنه ، وحاصروا داره ، وقالوا للناس : من كفّ يده فهو آمن !! ، [البداية :10/280] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك ، وأطلقوا الحرب للحاكم بل وحكومته بل وشعبه المناصر له !! . 

والخوارج الأوائل : يفترون على الحاكم ما لم يقل ، ونسبوا إلى عثمان كتاباً ، ووضعوا عليه خاتماً كخاتمه !! [ البداية : 10/280 ] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك يفترون على الحكام بشتى أنواع الأكاذيب أو على أقل تقدير ما لم يأتوا عليه ببينة ! ، ويزورون الوثائق ، والجوازات ، وغير ذلك . 

الخوارج الأوائل : من مزيد ظلمهم ومبلغ حقدهم على الحاكم يسمونه بأسماء زعماء اليهود والنصارى ، كما سموا عثمان رضي الله عنه بـ : نعثل !! ، [ البداية :10/282] [10/307] وربما قلبوا اسمه ، كما صنع الراسبي ، فما كان يسمي علياً رضي الله عنه باسمه ! ، وإنما يسميه بـ : الجاحد ، من شدة بغضه له ، [ البداية :10/591] . 

وهم اليوم : يسمون الحاكم بـ : ( بوش العرب ) أو ( البابا يوحنا ! )  . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يسبون الحكام على المنابر ! ، كما صنع ابن عديس في شتمه لعثمان رضي الله عنه على المنبر ! ، [ البداية :10/297] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك : بالتصريح ، وبالتلميح !! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يصرحون بكفر الحاكم مهما كان له من فضائل ، فعندما دخلوا على عثمان وقتلوه ، وهو على مصحفه ، قد أصابه بعض دمه ، قال أحدهم : ما رأيت كاليوم وجه كافرٍ أحسن !! ، ولا مضجع كافرٍ أكرم !! . [ البداية :10/307] . 

وهم اليوم : لم يلتفتوا إلى محاسن حكام المسلمين ، وما رعى الله بهم من المصالح ، وحفظ بهم من الحقوق ، وحقن بهم من الدماء ، وصان بهم من أعراض ، ومع ذلك كفروهم . 

والخوارج الأوائل : يستبيحون المحرم لتحقيق مطلبهم !! ، وقالوا : الذي أباح لنا دم عثمان كيف يحرم علينا ماله ؟! ، وأخذوا كل شيٍ حتى الأقداح ،[ البداية :10/307 ] ،ويسفكون الدماء ، ويقطعون السبل ، ويستحلون المحارم ، [ البداية :10/584] . 

قال ابن كثير مؤيداً قتال علي رضي الله عنه للخوارج : ( وفيه خيرة عظيمة لهم ، ولأهل الشام أيضاً ، إذ لو قووا هؤلاء لأفسدوا الأرض كلها عراقاً وشاماً ، ولم يتركوا طفلاً ولا طفلة ولا رجلاً ولا امرأة لأن الناس عندهم قد فسدوا فساداً لا يصلحهم إلاّ القتل جملة ..) [ البداية :10/584-585] . 

وهم اليوم : يفعلون كل محرم من أجل تحقيق مطلبهم !! ، يسرقون !! ، يحلقون !! ، يكذبون !! ، يفترون !! ، يلبسون لباس النساء !! ، يقتلون الدماء المعصومة لمصلحة عظمى عندهم وهي قتل كافر أو رجل أمن !!!!!! ، ويرون بأنه لا ( إصلاح ) إلاّ ( بالسلاح !) . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يقاتلون الحاكم في حقيقة الأمر لشيٍ في أنفسهم لا لله عز وجل ونصرة لدينه ، كما صنع عمرو بن الحمِقِ حين جلس على صدر عثمان بعد ما طعن من قبل ، فطعنه تسع طعنات !! ، وقال : أما ثلاث منهن فلله ، وستٍ لما كان في صدري عليه !!! ، [ البداية :10/309 ] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك ، فما يفرحون بخير حباهم الله به ، ولا يحزنون بأمرٍ أصابهم ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يبحثون عن إسقاط الحاكم في الزلة على كل وجهٍ !! ، فعندما نسبوا إلى عثمان رضي الله عنه أنه كتب فيهم كتاباً ، وأنكر ذلك قالوا له : إن كنت كتبته فقد خنت !! ، وإن كنت لم تكتبه فقد عجزت !! ، ومثلك لا يصلح للخلافة : إما لخيانتك وإما لعجزك !! ، [ البداية :10/311 ] وتأمل رد ابن كثير فما أحسنه . 

وهم اليوم كذلك : حتى فيما يفعلونه من تخريب !! ، فيستبيحون ما يقومون به من أعمال تخريبية ، ومن جانب آخر يصيح السفيه من جانبٍ آخر ويقول : هذا فيه دليل على عدم أهلية الحاكم ، وانفلات الأمن !! ، وكلهم مبطل كذاب ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : أن الخوارج لا يموتون – غالباً – إلاّ بشر قتلة ، وعلى أردى حال ، وقد أقسم بعض السلف أنه ما مات أحد من قتلة عثمان إلاّ مقتولاً ! ، قيل إجابة لدعوة سعد بن أبي وقاص عندما قال : ( اللهم أندمهم ثم خذهم ) [ البداية :10/320 ] 

وهم اليوم : بعدما استباحوا الدماء المعصومة ، وقتلوا الرجال والنساء والأطفال ، وقنت عليهم المسلمون في جنح الظلام : ماتوا أخس ميتة ، وقتلوا شر قتلة : ( قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالْأَخْسَرِين  َ أَعْمَالاً * الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعاً) (الكهف:103-104) . 

الخوارج الأوائل : مع ما توهب لهم من عطايا وأموال ، يتكبرون ويسألون الله التغيير والتبديل ! ، قال سعيد بن المسيب : كانت المرأة في زمان عثمان تجئ إلى بيت المال ، فتحمل وقرها ، وتقول : اللهم بدل ، اللهم غيّر !! ، البداية [ 10/336] . 

وهم اليوم : على ما وهبوا في هذه البلاد من نعم كثيرة ، ومن إعانات ، ومن أنعام لا تحصى في الجملة ، وربما بعضهم موظف في ( حكومتهم ) أكل من أموالهم ، واشتد بها عوده ، ومنهم من تدعمه الدولة : بإذن دعوة ! ، أو بنشر كتابٍ ، أو بتدريس ٍ في جامعة أو مدرسةٍ ، أو بإقامة مركز ، أو بترتيب مخيمٍ ، ثم يقول : ( اللهم غيّر ، اللهم بدل !!) . 

أنشد حسان رضي الله عنه : 
قلتم بدّل فقد بدلكم ***** سنة حرّى وحرباً كاللهبِ
ما نقمتم من ثيابٍ خلفةٍ **** وعبيدٍ وإماءٍ وذهب ؟! .

والخوارج الأوائل : يعتبون على الحاكم اجتهاداته الشرعية ، ويستغلونها لإسقاطه ، وتوغير القلوب ضده ، كما عتبوا على عثمان تحريق المصاحف ! ، وإتمام الصلاة في منى ، [ 10/395] . 

وهم اليوم : ما إن يرى الحاكم رأياً للخلاف فيه نظر ، وللاجتهاد فيه مسوّغ : إلاّ وطاروا بمخالفته ، وقالوا : هذا تبديل لشرع الله !! ، وحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يتأولون كلام الحاكم وفعله على غير ما يريد ! ، كما صنعوا مع عليٍ رضي الله عنه ! قال ابن جرير : ( ثم جعلوا بعد ذلك يعرضون له في الكلام ، ويسمعونه الشتم ، ويتأولون تآويل في كلامه ! ) [ البداية :10/569] . 

وهم اليوم : كذلك ، وكل ما يصدر منهم يقلب على أقبح الأوصاف : حرب للإسلام ، تجفيف لمنابع الدين ، تعطيل للجهاد ، استنزاف للأموال ! ، نهب لمدخرات البلاد ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : ينزلون آيات الكفر على حكام المسلمين ! ، كما قال أحدهم لعلي رضي الله عنه وهو في الصلاة : ( لَئِنْ أَشْرَكْتَ لَيَحْبَطَنَّ عَمَلُكَ وَلَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ)(ا  لزمر: من الآية65) ، فقرأ علي رضي الله عنه : ( فَاصْبِرْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلا يَسْتَخِفَّنَّك  َ الَّذِينَ لا يُوقِنُونَ) (الروم:60) ، [ البداية :10/569 ] . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يجهلون مسائل الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ، ويكفرون الحاكم بما ليس منها بمكفرٍ !! ، وقالوا لعلي رضي الله عنه : ( يا عليّ أشركت!! في دين الله الرجال ، إن الحكم إلاّ لله ! ) ، [ البداية :10/570] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك ! .

الخوارج الأوائل : يأخذون ببعض الكتاب ويكفرون ببعض ! ، فتمسكوا بقوله تعالى ( إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلَّا لِلَّهِ)(الأنعام  : من الآية57) ، وقوله : ( وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ)(ا  لمائدة: من الآية44) ، ونزلوها على غير تنزيلها ، وأجملوا ، وعمموا في الدليل والحكم ! ، ولما ناظرهم ابن عباس – رضي الله عنهما – أتم لهم الدليل ، ونقض لهم الحكم . وكشف جهلهم ! ، وأتى لهم بالأدلة التي حكم الله فيها حكم الرجال ، فحكم الرجال بحكم الله من حكم الله ! . 

وهم اليوم كذلك في مسائل عدة ، حتى أن أحدهم أطلق مرة الحكم بأن كل من حرم ما أحل الله : فهو كافر ! ، فقال له صاحب السنة ، وما تقول في قوله تعالى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) (التحريم:1) ، فبهت الذي فجر ! ، ثم طغى وكفر وقال : يحتمل أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفر ثم تاب الله عليه !!. 

الخوارج الأوائل : يتحزبون إلى أشخاصٍ – وإن كانوا صالحين ! – وكل منهم يطلب أن تكون الولاية لصاحبه !! ، [ البداية :10/398] . 

وهم اليوم : كل حزبٍ يدعو إلى أولوية ( زعيمه ) بالولاية !!!!! ، وهم من أبعد الناس عن الصلاح والتقى ، والعلم والهدى ، بل : والعقل وحصافة الرجال ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يفضحون ، ويشهرون ، ويكفرون ، ويهددون ، وقال زرعة بن البرج لعلي رضي الله عنه : أما والله يا عليّ لئن لم تدع تحكيم الرجال في كتاب الله لأقاتلنك اطلب بذلك وجه الله ورضوانه !!!!!! ) [ البداية :10/577 ] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك : حرموا من النصيحة والإصلاح الشرعي ! ، وجنحوا إلى التعيير والتشهير ، والتهديد ، ومن ثمّ إلى التخريب والتدمير ، واستباحة المحرمات !! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يدعون إلى مهاجرة أرض الإسلام !! ، كما قال عبدالله بن وهب الراسبي وهو منهم : ( اخرجوا بنا إخواننا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها ، إلى جانب هذا السواد ، إلى بعض كور الجبال ، أو بعض هذه المدائن ، منكرين هذه الأحكام الجائرة .. ) ، [ البداية :10/578] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك : ومنهم من هو أسوأ من الخوارج الأوائل حيث جمز إلى أرض الكفار ، واستنصر بهم ، وعاش تحت ولايتهم ، ودان باتباع أنظمتهم ، وتحاكم إلى شريعتهم ، وهيئوا له السبل لحرب الإسلام والمسلمين ! ، فاستبدل صوت المآذن ، وخلو الأرض من الأوثان والكنائس ومعابد الكفر ، وهاجر إلى أرضٍ يعلو فيه الصليب ، وتدندن فيها أجراس الكنائس ، ويكفر فيها بالله علانية ، والله تعالى يقول : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا فَأُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيراً * إِلَّا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلاً * فَأُولَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوّاً غَفُوراً ) (النساء:97- 99) ،و قوله تعالى : ( يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ ) (العنكبوت:56). 
ويتشدقون بأنهم هربوا من : سياسة القمع ، ومن ظلم الحكومات ! . 

أن الخوارج الأوائل : خرجوا بمسمى الجهاد ، والتوحيد ، وإنكار المنكر ، ووجوب تحكيم شرع الله ، قال الراسبي : فأشهد أهل دعوتنا من أهل قبلتنا أنهم قد اتبعوا الهوى ، ونبذوا حكم الكتاب ، وجاروا في القول والعمل ، وأن جهادهم حق على المؤمنين !! ) [ البداية :10/578-579] ، وبالله عليك : اقرأ هناك كلام ابن كثير بعده فما أجمله ولولا خشية الإطالة لنقلته كاملاً . 
وهم اليوم كذلك . الخوارج الأوائل : يدّعون أن مقتولهم في الجنة ، ويستبشرون به ، وكانوا يتنادون يوم النهروان ( الرواح الرواح إلى الجنة !! ) [ البداية :10/587 ] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك ، وينشدون ( الأهازيج ) ، و ( زفة الشهيد ) إلى الحور العين في الجنة !!

الخوارج الأوائل : يرون بأن من قتلوه في النار كائناً من كان !! ، حتى أن أبا أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه وهو من أجل الصحابة لما ضرب أحدهم بالسيف فأنفذه من ظهره قال له : أبشر يا عدو الله بالنار ! ، فقال له الخارجي : ستعلم أيّنا أولى بها صليا !!!!! ، [البداية :10/588 ] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك ، وما يرون الناس إلاّ من جثى جهنم ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يستبيحون دماء أهل الذمة والعهود ، قال عبدالله بن شداد : والله ما بعث إليهم – يعني علياً رضي الله عنه – حتى قطعوا السبل ، وسفكوا الدماء ، واستحلوا أهل الذمة .. ) ، [ البداية :10/567] . 

الخوارج الأوائل : لا يحترمون العلماء ، وربما طعنوا في ذممهم وأمانتهم ! ، بل ربما غمزوا علمهم ، حتى قالوا في ابن عباس وهو ترجمان القرآن : هذا ممن يخاصم في كتاب الله بما لا يعرفه !!! ، بل ربما غمزوا فيهم بترف اللباس والزينة والمسكن ! ، كما صنعوا أيضاً مع ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما واستنكارهم عليه لبسه للحلة ، [ البداية :10/569 ] . 

وهم اليوم كذلك ، ويرون أن ما عندهم من أموال ما هي إلاّ من الرشوة التي يأكلونها من حكامهم ، والله موعدهم ، جميعاً ( ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ) (الزمر:31) . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يخرجون على حين فرقة من الناس ، كما جاء في الحديث الصريح . 

وهم اليوم : كذلك ، فبلادنا خاصة ، والبلاد الإسلامية عامة تتعرض لأشد حملة حربية وإعلامية على الإسلام في العصور المتأخرة ، في وقتٍ نحن أحوج فيه إلى تقويم الصفوف ، وإعداد العدة ، وجمع الكلمة ، فصاروا هم الحرب علينا ، وهم سلاح العدو الذي ينطلق بين ظهرانينا ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : حدثاء أسنان ، سفهاء أحلام ! ، كما صرّح به في الحديث . 

وهم اليوم : كذلك ، لم يعرفوا بعلمٍ ولا أدب ولا طلبٍ ، وليس منهم من اشتد عوده في الإسلام ، وعامتهم من أوغل في الدين بشدّة ، ولن يشاد هذا الدين أحد إلاّ غلبه ! . 

الخوارج الأوائل : يزداد مروقهم من الدين يوماً بعد يوم ! مصداق قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( يمرقون من الدين ثم لا يعودون إليه ) . 

وهم اليوم تزداد دائرة شرهم وضلالهم : بدءوا بطلب إخراج جنود الكفر ، ثم اتسعت الدائرة إلى كل مشرك ! ، ثم اتسعت الدائرة إلى إعلان الحرب ضدهم ، ثم اتسعت الدائرة إلى قتال من يذب عنهم من رجال الأمن ، ثم اتسعت الدائرة إلى كل رجال الأمن ، ثم اتسعت الدائرة إلى كل من دان بالولاء لحكام هذه البلاد ! ، وربما تتسع الدائرة حتى ينتهكون الأعراض والحرمات كما حصل يوم الحرة ، وما حصل في الجزائر موعظة لمن تدبر .*
* 

*

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

للفائدة .

----------


## أبومالك المصرى

بارك الله فيك
أنا استغرب من رجل كهذا كيف لم يعلم مكانة علىّ رضى الله عنه فى الاسلام،واعتبر قتله تقربا إلى الله حتى وهو يموت يردد قول الله تعالى ((و من الناس من يشري نفسه ابتغاء مرضات الله و الله رءوف بالعباد))
سبحان الله

----------

